# Help Me Find a Receiver to Fit My Needs



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey all, 
I've been wanting to upgrade my receiver for a long time now and am floored by the amount of information and choices out there. There are so many Manufacturers and price points that I need a little finding the right one. I won't be pulling the trigger on a purchase soon, I'll have to save some money for whatever the cost ends up being, just trying to get an idea on the price I'd be looking at.

Basically, I figure if I'm going to upgrade, I'd like to do it once and be future-proofed for a while. Here is what I'm looking for:
1. 7.2
2. Apple AirPlay
3. Multi-Channel analog ins for SACD/DVD-A playback
4. Audyssey or similar
5. HDMI for Blu-ray video and lossless soundtracks
6. Onscreen GUI
7. Crossover selection (coming from a receiver that has no option to change this)

I'm sure there are other things that would be nice to have but this is all I can think of right now. The key is, I know that I could spend some exorbitant amount of money to get all of these features, but I was wondering if anyone could help me find a reasonable priced (i.e. one of the lowest priced) models that would fit these parameters. If it helps, I sit 8 feet abay from my 60" Samsung Plasma, so the sound output doesn't have to be huge, but I would like enough clean power to be able to upgrade to lower ohm speakers and drive 2 subwoofers someday. Like I said I'm looking for something that I won't regret buying 10 years down the line. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

This could work for you .. Marantz SR5007 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...orkingTheater-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-4K/1.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

As will the Denon 3312:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...tegrated-Network-A/V-Surround-Receiver/1.html

But, in 10 years anything you buy will be pretty much obsolete - technology is changing fast.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Yamaha RX-A2020 will fit that bill nicely.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the Denon as Airplay is high on your list and it offers Audyssey MultEQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone. I really like all of them. The Yamaha seems to be a little out of the budget as I don't think I could convince my wife for us to spend that much money. But I like the Marantz SR5007 and the Denon 3312. For some reason I'm drawn to the Marantz more. However they look fairly similar. Is there anything that makes one better than the other as far as features or sound quality? I've never owned a receiver like those so I'm not entirely sure which features make one sound better. I watch movies a lot as well as music concerts. Also stereo music would be a high priority.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I really like all of them. The Yamaha seems to be a little out of the budget as I don't think I could convince my wife for us to spend that much money. But I like the Marantz SR5007 and the Denon 3312. For some reason I'm drawn to the Marantz more. However they look fairly similar. Is there anything that makes one better than the other as far as features or sound quality? I've never owned a receiver like those so I'm not entirely sure which features make one sound better. I watch movies a lot as well as music concerts. Also stereo music would be a high priority.


Hello,
Denon and Marantz are both owned by the same parent company and do share a decent bit in common. The 3312 probably offers a tad more power, but would not likely be enough to make a difference. Especially if using a relatively small room.

The speakers are what I would decide on first as it could make you change your priorities and the ones chosen make a far larger impact than the AVR choice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Down the line I would like to upgrade to nicer main speakers than I have now, so the power of the Denon is attractive. However, maybe I'm missing it, but does the Denon have analog inputs for SACD/DVD-A? Also, if I did go with the Marantz, do the multichannel analog pre-outs mean that I could add an amplifier to drive bigger speakers in the future?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> Down the line I would like to upgrade to nicer main speakers than I have now, so the power of the Denon is attractive. However, maybe I'm missing it, but does the Denon have analog inputs for SACD/DVD-A? Also, if I did go with the Marantz, do the multichannel analog pre-outs mean that I could add an amplifier to drive bigger speakers in the future?


Hello,
Both AVR's have Preamp Outputs for adding Power Amplifiers. However, neither offer MCH Analog Inputs. I think both support SACD/DVD-A over HDMI. MCH Analog Inputs are becoming almost impossible to find on an AVR. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, and I could be, but the picture on A4L for the Marantz shows the back of the receiver which has 7.1 multichannel ins. Would these not work for SACD/DVD-A?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> If I'm not mistaken, and I could be, but the picture on A4L for the Marantz shows the back of the receiver which has 7.1 multichannel ins. Would these not work for SACD/DVD-A?


My bad. The 5007 does offer both. The 3312 does not have MCH Inputs however.


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

No worries. I think the Marantz fits me very well. Thanks everyone for the help. Now I just have to save a little more money than what I have already (about $600  )


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> No worries. I think the Marantz fits me very well. Thanks everyone for the help. Now I just have to save a little more money than what I have already (about $600  )


AC4L does have the 5007 for $599 so you would be covered there. I am impressed the Marantz offers MCH Inputs. I need to spend more time checking out Marantz as since they merged with Denon I have too often lumped them together.


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah it looks pretty good to me too. Also, I meant that I have no money for it right now and have to save up the full $600. Sucks to be a new home owner with a huge DIY list. I was just doing some preliminary research on what exactly is available out there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> Yeah it looks pretty good to me too. Also, I meant that I have no money for it right now and have to save up the full $600. Sucks to be a new home owner with a huge DIY list. I was just doing some preliminary research on what exactly is available out there.


I see how you are. Getting us all excited about helping you put together a HT only to put the kibosh on it...
All kidding aside, congrats on the house and when you are ready to do something, we will be here.


----------



## bibeed (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry, didn't mean to mislead. I stated at the beginning that I wouldn't be pulling the trigger too soon. I had nothing saved because I had no goal. I was paralyzed by the amount of choices. But it feels really good to have finally found something that suits my wants list and is reasonably priced. I now have a goal to reach towards. Thank you everyone for your input. This is a great forum. It's nice to be able to ask questions and not have someone jump all over you for not knowing something.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

bibeed said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to mislead. I stated at the beginning that I wouldn't be pulling the trigger too soon. I had nothing saved because I had no goal. I was paralyzed by the amount of choices. But it feels really good to have finally found something that suits my wants list and is reasonably priced. I now have a goal to reach towards. Thank you everyone for your input. This is a great forum. It's nice to be able to ask questions and not have someone jump all over you for not knowing something.


I asked a ton of questions and still do started with a Samsung HTIB and a 32inch TV ...I now have a onkyo TX sr805 a Optoma hd20 reciever on 116inches ...and working on speakers


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

If the Yamaha RXA2020 is out of your price range, you can always look at RXA1020 which also sports multi-channel input as well as a phono stage in for connecting a turntable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bibeed said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to mislead. I stated at the beginning that I wouldn't be pulling the trigger too soon. I had nothing saved because I had no goal. I was paralyzed by the amount of choices. But it feels really good to have finally found something that suits my wants list and is reasonably priced. I now have a goal to reach towards. Thank you everyone for your input. This is a great forum. It's nice to be able to ask questions and not have someone jump all over you for not knowing something.


Hello,
Forgive my disdain of Emoji as I hope you know just how tongue in cheek my first sentence was. I am so glad you are here and hope you stick around before and after purchasing your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

